

Unacceptable Risk: The Troubling Medical Helicopter Safety Record - cwan
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/aviation/safety/medical-helicopter-safety-crashes?click=pp

======
jbeda
This is so true. My wife works at the level 1 trauma center here in Seattle
and she often has to make the decision to call Airlift. After a couple of
crashes a couple of years ago she is much more careful about weighing the risk
to the crew against the real need of the patients.

